# Sorna Watches



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Can someone please point me in the direction of information on Sorna Watches?

All I know is that they were (are?) a Swiss watch company that produced some pretty original designs during the 1970's. They pop-up on ebay, but never more than a handful at a time. Most that I've seen are supposed to be vintage models, but one (a blue world timer) seems to be new (and i've seen it been called new for 2005). here are few pics of some:



















I love the designs and would love to buy a few, but I know nothing about this company. Can anyone help?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PM sent









Sorry no company info


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Whats the blue Worldtimer, A modern remake of this original Worldtimer with out the chrono?


















I have seen the name Sorna used on present day watches on German e-bay. I assume they have revived the name (and now the styles) but not necessarily connected to the Sorna of old







or are they









Mike


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

I received some more information from a Germany based seller of sorna watches. Apparently the new Sorna world timers are being produced by the same company that is producing the TRIAS brand (who have purchased the Sorna brand name). They are also producing a range of Sorna watches, though none as colorful as the world timer (or the 70's Sorna watches). The watches use the exact same Asian-sourced (chinese?) automatic movement used by TRIAS (they do not use the mechanical movements from the 70's - thank god). If the quality control experience the forum's TRIAS owners have reported is anything to go by, then this modern Sorna should be of similar build and quality.

*Can someone who owns a trias tell us anything about their automatic movements (source, reliability, etc.)?*

I'll give one a try and will let you know how it is after I've gotten one.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Isthmus said:


> *Can someone who owns a trias tell us anything about their automatic movements (source, reliability, etc.)?*
> 
> I'll give one a try and will let you know how it is after I've gotten one.
> 
> ...


Hi I had A Trias once but mine had a Swiss ETA auto movement.

Cost something like Â£40 off German E-Bay. A fine watch for the money.

I think it's fair to say, if you like the watch and can get it at "the right" price then there is nothing wrong with them but I would no pay over "the odds" for one.

MIke


----------



## benshrimpton (Jun 3, 2007)

i recently bought a SORNA WORLD TIMER with a blue dial from a German vendor on ebay for about Â£50.00. I love the watch and so far its working fine. The only bad thing about it is the outer roating bezel. Not only does it seem to have no real function, it is not engraved (i presume the '70's models were) and the white lettering started to rub off almost immediately, howere it doesnt seem to detract from the appeal of this retro monster watch. I have seen them with a BLACK and a YELLOW face details on eBay, so theres 3 colours to collect of the re-issued models. I have not tested the watch for water resistance tho. I think they have a very individual look and for about Â£40-70 (which is the ebay market price), you cant really go wrong


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The ones with date would be Asian in origin


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A small number of the NOS 70's worldtimers appeared for sale a few years back.

And if you want a BIG retro watch with lots of buttons & bezels, this is the one to go for

I managed to get this one from Roy & is still one of my favorites










If I remember correctly they were being sold at the same time on other sites with the claim that they had TAG movements.









I do remember removing the back of mine with a steak knife in order to show some mates it didn't


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

mutley said:


> A small number of the NOS 70's worldtimers appeared for sale a few years back.
> 
> And if you want a BIG retro watch with lots of buttons & bezels, this is the one to go for
> 
> ...


Save me a job.What type is it?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Old - New...

Item number: 290123436611

Â£139 with six hours to go


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Go on Mutley! don't keep me on edge.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Daveinspain said:


> Go on Mutley! don't keep me on edge.


As far as I can remember it had a serated blade & a black handle.









Oh you mean the movement. I understand it is an EB8420, pin lever escapement, 18,000 A/H, 17 jewel movt.

I couldn't get the back off to take a picture ( my care worker doesn't allow me to have any sharp items anymore, including case openers / steak knives







)

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

mutley said:


> Daveinspain said:
> 
> 
> > Go on Mutley! don't keep me on edge.
> ...


Thanks for that mate.And there was me with my fingers crossed for it being a Leonadis


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

there is a good pic of the movement on this finished auction on the BAY 270127140881

I mentioned before that some sellers were claming they had Heurer movement, this guy has gone one further, now it's a Breitling


----------

